# Read an Ebook Week...who else is offering books?



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

Smashwords is offering  books at anywhere from 25% off to FREE between March 6-12  My own SWEPT AWAY is there, free for the week, use the coupon code:RE100 and while you're there, check out all the other indie authors signed up for the event *s*

If you have a book offered, list it here and we can all go check them out *S*


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Both Scourge and The Second Coming will be 50% off with code RAE50.


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, i too am involved with this promotion. My book, The Switch and the Soul, will be 100 percent off! *FREE!* Use code *RE100*

If you would like to find out how you can get the audio book for free, check out my blog(address in my signiture) for details, or email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

All five of my books are free, free, free!!!

Use coupon code:  RE100

A Match Made in Texas
Adam's Temptation
Midnight My Love
The Cowboy's Surrender
The Doctor Wears a Stetson

Get them while they're hot!!!


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Is this discussion thread just for Smashwords promotions? I've lowered the price for my Kindle book Book of Blognots, Not Blogs to 99 cents for "Read an Ebook" Week.

I also lowered the UK price for Book of Blognots, Not Blogs to 75 p. EDIT - Oops! Forgot about VAT so the price shown is 86 p. That's still half off the regular price.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a part of 'Read an Ebook Week' also. I think it's a great idea. 

Read my book for free. _The Mirrors of Fate: Out of the Past_, book 1 of _The Mirrors of Fate_ series.
Use coupon code RE100.

Whether it's a laugh, a tear, a chill, a gasp, or a cry, I hope anybody who checks it out gains a little something. YA paranormal romance, more on the mature side.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

YEs... I'm doing it... all my ebooks (those under my control) will either be free or heavily discounted on Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=libby+fischer+hellmann


----------



## Adelle Laudan (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm also a part of Read an Ebook Week at Smashwords the coupon code is RAE75 as I am offering all my titles at 75% off!

Great way to purchase some of those books on your wishlist.

Iron Horse Rider Trilogy ( books 1 2 3)

In Your Eyes

My new release, Crucified. http://www.amazon.com/Crucified-ebook/dp/B004QOAH2W

All of these titles will be offered here on Amazon for 99 cents each for the duration of Read an Ebook week. March 6 - 12


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

What a great idea!! I hadn't heard of it, but my book, Black & White, is on Amazon and Smashwords for just $0.99! 

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here's the best part: Black & White is a full-length romantic suspense novel (think Canuck Jahn Grisham rendezvous with Gemma Halliday), and is on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Our novel, Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore, is also available for FREE with a coupon!

Coupon code: *RE100* Link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26445

Short excerpt:

A blood-hued exile, a cursed girl with wings, an unlucky thief, and a secretive tracker... What brings this unlikely cast together? A deadly stone, Raven's Heart, propels them on their quest. Can they recover the stone before their conflicts result in their demise?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveW (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine will be 50% off with coupon code RAE50.

I'm a little fuzzy on how this works, though.  Do we need to tell people about the coupon code, or will it be provided in the Smashwords catalog of books that are being offered?


----------



## Ja&#039;Nese Dixon (Jun 20, 2010)

I am. I lowered my ebook prices. I am also participating in an accompanying reader challenge through RAWSISTAZ. If you like AA books you should check it out.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Both my novels are up for free with the RE100 coupon, to go with my already free collection of short stories.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Many of my books will be discounted for the week--but I've got a lot of them (I refuse to apologize for being prolific), and the amount of the discount will vary from title to title. Rather than type up a whole long list, please just go to my publisher page and check them out for yourself, Thanks, and pleasant reading!


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

DaveW said:


> Mine will be 50% off with coupon code RAE50.
> 
> I'm a little fuzzy on how this works, though. Do we need to tell people about the coupon code, or will it be provided in the Smashwords catalog of books that are being offered?


 The idea is to promote the Read an Ebook Week as well as your own books, giving the code etc, on your Facebook or Tweet or Blog *s*


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Me.

Everything is except the 2 historicals is on sale (1.50 apiece, I think)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My Lonely Heart is a short story that has been free since 2/14. No coupon code needed.










http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42164

I'm offering one of my novelettes free with coupon code RE100.










http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37209

I'll be back tomorrow to inflate my TBR even more.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

_*Promise *_will be free (coupon RAE100):
First Place - 2010 Royal Palm Literary Award for Fantasy

"...an exciting and fascinating fantasy of demons and angels, highly recommended..." - Midwest Book Review

"...keeps the reader spellbound to the end, eager to discover what comes next..." - The Charlotte Sun

Alexis Ames decides to learn who she really is, with or without the help of her mother, who guards their secrets closely. After meeting Tristan Knight and discovering that he's not normal either, the secrets begin to unravel.

Their union brings promise to the future of mankind. But it also incites a dangerous pursuit by the enemy. Because they are a match made in Heaven and in Hell.

_*Purpose *_will be 1/2 off at $3.00 (coupon RAE50):
Second installment of the Soul Savers Series that started with the award-winning Promise.

"...I'm loving everything about this series and can't believe I have to wait so long to find out what happens next in the third book..."

"...While the first book blew me away, this one left me in the dust..."

Lost in despair, Alexis teeters on the edge of an abyss, her lifeline of hope fraying into a thin thread. If it snaps, she'll plunge into complete darkness. With the help of her son and her writing, she's been able to hold on. Until now. Erratic impulses, disturbing delusions and her own demonic blood threaten her sanity. When she's forced to choose between hanging onto hope or letting go to serve her Amadis purposes, she faces a decision with inconceivable sacrifices.

Alexis runs to the one place she thinks will provide answers, only to find herself at the center of another battle of good versus evil, not only with the Daemoni, not only within herself&#8230;but also against the worst opponent imaginable. But even if she wins, what will she lose?


----------



## SeanPB (Feb 23, 2011)

I just added my new novel to Smashwords a few days ago, and signed up for the ebook promotion.  My book is still listed as 'Pending Review' on my dashboard, but I think it's available in the general pool.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

All my books will be 50% off: Feallengod, a spiritual allegory; Wars of the Aoten, an adventure of a long-lost world; and The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere), a humorous modern parable dealing with ancient issues.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40980.0.html


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

All of my titles will be free with code RE100.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/jessicamorse

I'm definitely planning to load up this week. Keep the list growing.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

_Hiding in His Dreams_ and _Meet Me at Taylor Park _will both be 50% off!

The novelette _My Christmas Angels_ will be offered for free!

Dreams: How far would you go to forget the one you once loved?
Taylor Park: A story of the undying passion of first love.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep, I'll be participating.

Drag race sports romance Thrill of the Chase will be 50% off at Smashwords with coupon RAE50 http://bit.ly/eSK0yZ


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

*Better Off Without Him* will be 99 cents on Smashwords. Use coupon code HL34F. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

All mine will be free, using code RE1000

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/cliffball


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'm participating with all mine via Smashwords. Use the *RAE50* at checkout - which means that my supernatural collection _Contribution to Mankind and other stories of the Dark_ is FREE!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/29377


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I've just reduced both of my novels to 99 cents.  They're also free this week from Smashwords. Hope you'll give one or both a try.

New Coastal Times is set in the near future-- maybe tomorrow-- as Hurricane Walter begins swallowing Florida, and things aren't too swell elsewhere. But love, friendship, hope and (gulp) Broadway show tunes survive.

The Haircut, a New Year's Tale is for those who love a love story. Mike's a handsome young barber still mourning his wife who died two years earlier, giving birth to their child. Tasha is an immigrant princess who's being forced to marry a millionaire with a very odd fetish. It's 1948 in a city that could be New York-- and Misha the angel has a vested interest in happy endings.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Everything I've published is now free at Smashwords this week, including the thrillers:

Alive From New York

and

New World Orders


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine are FREE for the week. You can get them here: http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/isaacsweeney

ENJOY!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

My ya fantasy, Royal Blood (Chronicles of Endymion); a chapter book, The Second Jeep  Harris, and for young readers, Don't Be Mine Valentine are all free on Smashwords as part of Read an Ebook Week.


----------



## graykane (Jul 11, 2010)

My _Psychic Steampunk Parade_ is currently free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45716.








.


----------



## inknbeans (Mar 9, 2010)

Inknbeans is offering eleven titles from five different authors for RAEW.

Here's one:



Declaration of Surrender - Jim Burkett's action thriller 50% off 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16520

What would you do if you found out you had to save the world to save your wife?

For more titles, links and prices go to Inknbeans.com and check out A Fresh Cup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I already made an announcement in a new thread, but I've placed almost all of our full length fiction on sale for 75% off both at Smashwords and at Mobipocket.com.


----------



## Painter John (Mar 6, 2011)

Mines 50% off!!!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/44958

Painter John


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm participating, too! My books are either free or 50% off (depending on the title).

Check 'em out here:

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/joelarnold


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't forget there's way more than Smashwords. The official site for Read an Ebook week is
http://www.ebookweek.com which has links to all participating groups

At eight cuts gallery we've cut our two current titles from $2.99 to $0.99
The Dead Beat by Cody James
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004DL0MT6/ref=cm_pdp_lm_itm_img_2It's 1997, and the comet of the century is due some time about now, on its 3000 year roundtrip. For want of anything better to do, Adam and his meth addict friends end up in San Francisco, wondering where their place in the addict hierarchy might be, why no one has written a good book in over a decade, and just what the comet might mean, when nothing on earth means anything.

And in a zip of light and a snort of meth the comet is gone, taking with it this last snapshot of earth for 3000 years, leaving Adam to wonder if it meant anything at all, or whether it was maybe just a bit cool that the sky looked different. Just for once. For the last time in his life.

Charcoal by Oli Johns
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Charcoal/dp/B004DL0MUU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299439275&sr=1-1
"Apparently there are three popular ways to kill yourself in Hong Kong.

Throw yourself off a building.
Hang yourself.
Burn charcoal in a sealed room."

Oli can't stop reading Deleuze, only it doesn't seem to make any sense. And he can't stop thinking about suicide. And Camus. And that sort of makes sense. But only sort of. And then he meets a seventeen year-old girl on the internet and they meet regularly for mindless sex. Only it's not enough to stop the anxiety. And the obsession with suicide, although he knows he'll never kill himself. And then there was that Korean model, the one who killed herself in Paris. Was there anything he could have done to stop her? Is there STILL something he could do? If only he understood Deleuze.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

All my books are half-price:
"The Job: Based on a True Story (I Mean, This is Bound to have Happened Somewhere)" Humor with spiritual themes.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/22968

"Feallengod: The Conflict in the Heavenlies" Literary fiction, action and adventure with spiritual themes.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31861

"Wars of the Aoten" Epic tale of quest with spiritual themes.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26915


----------



## brianmartinez (Feb 13, 2011)

My new novel Kissing You is Like Trying to Punch a Ghost is free this week. Coupon Code RE100.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42458

_Description:

A young man living on the fringe takes a job he never should have touched- lab-rat for an experimental drug- and ends up in a spiraling world of robots, life-sabotage and scientific intrigue. _


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet Savage Charity has had over 50 free downloads since yesterday.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37209










Sweet Savage Charity - a novelette

Plymouth Colony - 1621 Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

I'm participating in Read an E-Book Week too. Here's my Smashwords page: http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/DonnaBall. _A Man Around the House, Stealing Savannah_ and _Under Cover _are all FREE. _Smoky Mountain Tracks_ is 75% off and_ Ten Things Your Puppy Needs to Know_ is 99 cents. My understanding is that the discount is applied when you check out if you use Smashwords, so you don't need a coupon code there. And _Ten Things Your Puppy Needs to Know_ is 99 cents across all platforms for two weeks, so wherever you purchase it, the price is the same.

Donna Ball
www.donnaball.net
www.awriterreads.blogspot.com


----------



## Leigh Reynolds (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/44816

The Ruff! Guide to Space Opera is a freebie with code RE100 at checkout.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm participating by making my book Stilettos No More FREE on Smashwords. 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/30790

And Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life is available for 99 cents on Amazon Kindle and all other Ebook sellers.

Happy reading!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm hoping this week will motivate lots of kids to read. I've put up my first book in my middle reader series. Enjoy! The Lost Secret of Fairies is FREE during Read an Ebook Week with coupon code: RE100.
Link to Smashwords:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Deadly Arrows and Taken are 50% off.

Debra


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Death Has a Name is also available during this time. If you haven't grabbed it yet, now's a great time.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34088

Not just for DHAN, but for all of the indie authors. It's an incredible chance to gain some much-needed exposure. So, if you haven't checked any of the great independent authors out yet, take a minute to check out some of the smashwords links listed above! You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Adria Townsend (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm excited to be part of Barbara Vey's Anniversary Bash on her Publisher's Weekly blog. http://www.BeyondHerBook.com
Visitors to her blog will be eligible for prizes including e-readers. My book, To Conquer the Heart of a King, will be one of the giveaways on March 9th and 11th.

Here's the schedule for the big bash:

Barbara Vey is a contributing editor at Publishers Weekly and the voice behind the blog: Beyond Her Book, where she chats about industry happenings, posts tips for budding authors, and reports on fiction.

Monday, March 7th - Paranormal, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Horror, Urban Fantasy (Takes place in haunted house)
Tuesday March 8th - Thriller, Mystery, Suspense, Adventure (Takes place at a murder scene)
Wednesday March 9th - Publishers, Editors, Bloggers, Librarians (takes place on an island)
Thursday March 10th - Inspirational, YA, Nonfiction (takes place at a shopping mall)
Friday March 11th - Contemporary/Historical/Erotica/E-Books/Audio (takes place at a castle)
Saturday March 12th - Romance Blowout (takes place at Niagara Falls)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

_Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares_ is FREE at Smashwords with Code RAE25 during Read an Ebook Week.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/28091


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

The Tether Saga, my Paranormal Action Adventure series is part of the Smashword Read an eBook Week as well, both novels are available at 50% off normal price

Check 'em out here.
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/altworld

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

My thriller Wounded Earth is half-off with coupon code RAE50.

Happy Read-an-Ebook Week!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Use the code RE100 to get my short story collection, Circles, free. My book Opal Fire is 99 cents everywhere.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I have The Nightmare Within entered at 26% off with code RAE25.  I've had a couple of sales so far.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

All this week it's Read and e-book Week​I have several on my Kindle I'm making a special effort to get to this week.

I also have some low-priced titles of my own you can grab for the occasion. 
For $0.99
ON PROMISED LAND, KANSAS DREAMER: Fury in Sumner County, SPOTTED FLOWER AND THE PONOKOMITA, LOST NEWS: Short Stories and Long Poems

And this just released. It's $4.25 for two books GEM OF THE GALAXY. (The individual titles are $2.99 each)
Have a great week!​


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

My book, THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS is on sale for .99!

What's it about?

Stella Campbell has come back to Silverton, Georgia to bury her wicked witch of an aunt. But is she strong enough to endure what's to come?

Zane Weathers has been around a long time, like, two thousand years. But he's never met anyone who touches his warrior soul, like Stella.

Together they must face not only personal obstacles, but obstacles straight from hell!

Where can you get it?

http://www.amazon.com/DEMON-DETAILS-Immortal-Protector-ebook/dp/B004OL2LBM/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Happy reading!

Hugs,

Harris.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

It's already the middle of e-book week!! It's only Wednesday, and Friday seems so far away. Maybe a good, cheap, exciting e-book (along with a zillion cups of coffee and some chocolate) will perk you up!

Black & White, by Nicki Lynn Justice, is on sale this week for only $0.99. It's a new exciting romantic suspense story that incorporates intrigue,action, adventure, and romance into a fast-paced, page-sizzling read. Think a Canuck John Grisham rendezvousing with Gemma Halliday. Now that's the definition of "exciting"!

Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

My dystopian thriller is discounted to 99 cents in the Kindle store in the US and 70p in the Kindle store in the UK.

It's set in England in the near future. England has been partitioned and London is an oppressive place where poetry has been forced underground, theatres and schools are shut, and women are not allowed to work outside the home. A young couple, Lucas and Angela, try to escape from London - with disastrous consequences.

"The Miracle Inspector is one of the few novels that everyone should read, it's a powerful novel that's masterfully written and subtly complex." 5*

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Raven Mardirosian (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the Smashwords ebook promo!

My lovely picture book, "Spirit, Flow: A Photographic Prayer" is 50% off -- that's $1.49. Crazy!

It is also available in French: "Esprit, Vole". So gorgeous, it breaks my heart.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/ravenmardirosian


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Three Sisters is the first 'episode' in my new cozy mystery series, set in London. It's novella-length, about 17,000 words or 70 print pages - so it's priced at just 99 cents in the Kindle store in the US and 71p in the Kindle store in the UK.

The bargain price is not just for Read An Ebook week - but I'd be glad if you'd check it out if you like the sound of it.

Thank you!


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

My publisher is also celebrating Read an ebook week. http://www.vanillaheartbooksandauthors.com/Instant_Downloads.html


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Check out the fantasy book in my signature for a 99c epic adventure


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope everyone is enjoying all the special deals for RAEBW as much as I am. I've decided to extend the 99 cent sale price of my book Book of Blognots, Not Blogs for an extra week (through March 19th) because I figure everyone will be really busy checking out books this week and could use a little extra time.

Also, our group blog, http://boomersandbooks.wordpress.com/ has been featuring a brand new special offer every day this week for visitors to our website. Check it out if you haven't overloaded on special deals yet.

Description of my book: It's just like Bridget Jones' Diary except the main character is older and crazier, gave up drinking, smoking, and worrying about her appearance a long time ago, and has never believed that getting a man should be one's main goal in life. Oh, yeah, it was also written as a series of blog posts not diary entries and half of them were written by a dog named Big M, which makes it even better than BJD because as Big M says, "Everything's better with a dog in it." Other than that, it's so much like BJD, you can hardly tell them apart.


----------



## NutritionMap (Mar 9, 2011)

Both of my books are available there for 75% off this week (coupon code RAE75). 

Nutrition Map: Your Guide to Eating Healthy in the Real World (and the Spanish version Mapa de Nutricion).  

Both can also be sampled for free.  

Good luck to all during the promotion.  Have see some interesting books while on this forum.  

Yvonne


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged two similar threads ***


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

I think 'Read an eBook Week' is a great idea. Good luck for the rest of the promo, guys!

I've got a novella and a collection for FREE, and my novel at 25% off.  Smashwords store link in my sig. Coupon codes on book pages.

~ Alex.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

My books are all half off at Smashwords for E-Book Week with the coupon code RAE50, including

_The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic_ (normally $5.95): https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8843.

All of my five short stories are free, and the collection _PenTangle: Five Pointed Fables_ is half off (normally $2.99).

Happy reading!

CK


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I am participating:

Enter coupon code RAE25 
to get THE REVISED KAMA SUTRA: A NOVEL at 25% off: 
[URL=http://www.smashwords]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26314[/url]

Enter coupon code RE100
to get this book free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/43072


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

So sad. All over with. It was such fun getting to participate in RAEBW as both a reader and an author. To reduce withdrawal symptoms, I'm keeping the sale price of 99 cents for my book, Book of Blognots, Not Blogs through March 31st. Our collaborative blog, boomersandbooks.wordpress.com/, also has a few deals that are good through the end of March, including a contest to win a free copy of Sharon Tillotson's book, _*The Storyteller*_.

Thanks to all the authors here who offered freebies and discounts. And thanks to all the readers who joined in the fun. Let's do it again next year.


----------

